# Xbox Live policies “totally unacceptable” for free-to-play, says Wargaming boss



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox Live policies “totally unacceptable” for free-to-play, says Wargaming boss*

Although Wargaming is bringing World of Tanks to Xbox 360, it’s not at all happy about Microsoft’s strict certification policies.










Speaking to Polygon, Wargaming CEO Victor Kislyi took issue with Microsoft’s lengthy certification process and limits on frequency of updates.

“The good thing is with online games, sometimes if you screw up, you can do frequent updates. But one of the biggest challenges with Microsoft was the frequency of updates because the QA process and certification process takes an extremely long time,” he said.

“Totally unacceptable for meaningful free-to-play.”

Nevertheless, World of Tanks is coming to Xbox 360, because Wargaming wants to go where the gamers are – so it’s trying to work out a solution.

“We are working with them to do quicker updates,” Kislyi said.

“We will see, there is a lot of work on the technical side and on the administrative side which should resolve in the acceptable quality of the product, including updates of the product including speed and rates. So we will see.”

The executive said he’s optimistic at present that Microsoft and Wargaming will find a good compromise solution, but also said he’s not sure whether Xbox fans will embrace the experience.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Microsoft is a great example of how too much governmental control can really ruin everything for everyone; including Microsoft it's self.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The more and more I read about Microsoft xbox the more and more I am leaning toward the Sony Playstation 4. Seems that Microsoft is just not doing the right thing to get the attention toward it's gaming system when Sony seems to be doing everything right. 

I understand QA should be tough to ensure the games are good but every now and then bad code does leak thru and updates are needed to fix it. There shouldn't be restrictions on updates. After all, who can play a game with bugs for so long till that bug gets to you.. Updates are necessary to fix immediately whatever the problem is.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

If you weren't burned enough by the rings of death on the previous XBOX, you'll definitly be burned out by the EULA and crummy company polices.


----------

